
Show HN: Hackchain – Continuous Bitcoin-Inspired CTF Competition - indutny
http://hackcha.in/
======
tromp
This sounds like Core War [1] meets blockchain.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War)

~~~
indutny
Indeed it is, thank you for the link!

------
jlrubin
This seems similar to 857Coin
[https://github.com/davidlazar/6.857coin](https://github.com/davidlazar/6.857coin)

~~~
indutny
It looks like they are not too much similarities, except that they are both
took some structure from the Bitcoin. Hackchain is less about signatures,
public keys, mining the blocks; and is more about the output/input scripts in
the transactions.

